# what color red...



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

didnt want to go with kandy but wanted to go with a red thats close to kandy.. do you guys know of any reds that are close to kandy red?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

thats a nice ass red , but what red is it what is the factory paint code and what make and model car is it from ??


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone?????


----------



## fleabag (Feb 5, 2008)

SEM/Color Horizons Shovelhead Red Hyperbase.....looks like CA Red over silver


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

zfelix, what red is that in your can homie ???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

inferno red pearl :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

that's a Chrysler color right ?? and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 8 2009, 09:28 PM~12647423
> *inferno red pearl  :biggrin:
> *


is that a stock color????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jan 8 2009, 08:07 PM~12647893
> *is that a stock color????
> *



look it up!


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

paint code???


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

just go to your local paint store and tell them the look your going for and they can give you a special mix....! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidemotion (Oct 10, 2004)

Inferno Red Pearl is a 300C color if I remember right.


----------



## texmex806 (Dec 15, 2008)

CHRYSLER PAINT CODE PRH LOOKS LIKE A TRI-COAT BUT ITS A BC\CC


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 7 2009, 12:48 AM~12625886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i got friends that was talking about they could paint my truck a metallic blue but how much would i be looking for that metallic inferno red? ... what paint co are you using?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Stock paint colors like that are EXPENSIVE ......... Average around $150 to $280 / Qt 


I spent $75 for a 1/2 pint last month on some Liquid copper pearl in DBC.......... with a qt of reducer


----------



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

what if you just used kandy red basecoat.. would look similar to kandy but wont have the hassles of trying to touch it up as much as real kandy :dunno: 

someone can correct me on this tho...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Lexus has a really nice deep red.




Another thing you can do is ask the paint place to color match candy apple red in a base coat. We do that for the underbelly's on cars and they come out pretty good.


----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

This is Chryslers Paint code is <span style=\'color:red\'>PEL This is a BC/CC (base coat/Clear Coat)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ford red


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 02:50 PM~14126889
> *ford red
> *



e9 :thumbsup: its a factory tri coat available in a bc/cc 2kt version call


----------

